# Loss of energy from Hashimotos Disease



## Babyb87 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm 21 years old and was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease when I was 17. I have been on synthroid from the time I was diagnosed, and up until recently haven't had any real problems. Ever since April of this year however, I have become overly exhausted to the point where as soon as I get home from class or work I have no energy whatsoever to do anything. I feel like I have become less social towards my friends, which in turn makes me feel like I am growing apart from them. I wish I felt like going out with them more I really do, that's what you do when your 21, but I just really have no energy. I recently have had to start taking a nap during the day just to get me through till nighttime. I have tried talking to my endo about all of this and he just tells me that he doesn't think my loss of energy is from the synthroid. If anyone else has or is experiencing this and could give me some advice I would appreciate it so much. Not sure if there are any supplements that would work to bring up my energy level more? I do exercise about 2-3 times per week, but it hasn't seemed to help. My diet is also good, my family eats mostly organics. Thank you so much I hope someone can help me I'm getting desperate I hate being so tired all the time!:confused0003:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Babyb87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm 21 years old and was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease when I was 17. I have been on synthroid from the time I was diagnosed, and up until recently haven't had any real problems. Ever since April of this year however, I have become overly exhausted to the point where as soon as I get home from class or work I have no energy whatsoever to do anything. I feel like I have become less social towards my friends, which in turn makes me feel like I am growing apart from them. I wish I felt like going out with them more I really do, that's what you do when your 21, but I just really have no energy. I recently have had to start taking a nap during the day just to get me through till nighttime. I have tried talking to my endo about all of this and he just tells me that he doesn't think my loss of energy is from the synthroid. If anyone else has or is experiencing this and could give me some advice I would appreciate it so much. Not sure if there are any supplements that would work to bring up my energy level more? I do exercise about 2-3 times per week, but it hasn't seemed to help. My diet is also good, my family eats mostly organics. Thank you so much I hope someone can help me I'm getting desperate I hate being so tired all the time!:confused0003:


Hi and welcome to the board!! Well, the first thing I would like to know is when did you last have labs and what were the results and the ranges? Different labs use different ranges.

Also, how much Synthroid are you on now?

When one is exercising regularily, usually an upward titration of thyroxine is required. Hopefully, your doc is working closely w/ you on this?


----------

